
Seabed 2030 project aims to map the entire ocean floor - jonbaer
https://seabed2030.gebco.net/
======
banach
I would prefer they leave the oceans unexplored until we have found a way to
curb our tendency to exploit any resources we find, without regard to
ecosystems (which we may not even understand until the harm is done).

~~~
newaccoutnas
I'm afraid to tell you that the data already exists for quite large areas, but
it's held by the very people (mining etc) that you don't want open access (as
it's their IP).

This is a plan to open data to all and I think that's very commendable.

------
steve_adams_86
This is interesting and I hope they find success. I couldn't tell if the data
resolution is intended to be better than their posted minimums, but it seems
very coarse to me if they're using state of the art multibeam tech. Even so,
more information from non-invasive and non-destructive exploration of our
oceans is very helpful and welcome.

At first I thought they may have intentions of making this data useful for
hydrography, but it seems that type of work will remain separate. My partner
does hydrographic work for Canada's ENCs (both above and below water), and the
sheer scale of their data collection and processing from surveying to QA is
just crazy. This project probably can't touch that degree of detail. I believe
there are piles of liability involved too (hence the rigorous QA) - if someone
sinks their boat using your ENC, it's your problem.

> We know the topography of the Moon and Mars in greater detail than that of
> our own planet.

On the surface this might seem strange, but people should understand that
charting oceans is seriously demanding work, and they're very, very big. If we
could do this more autonomously it would help, but apparently it's not that
simple. It involved a lot of people doing both manual and mental labour for a
long time.

------
RcouF1uZ4gsC
I wonder if the resolution will be enough to locate the remains of Flight
MH370? It still boggles my mind that in the modern era, we can lost something
as large as Boeing 777 and despite years of seaching for it, still can't find
the main portion of the wreckage. Hopefully, this project will change that.

------
imhoguy
Add some pattern recognition and this may be a thing for treasure hunters, or
plane wreck site discoveries.

------
sandworm101
>> " to produce the definitive map of the world ocean floor by 2030 and make
it available to all."

So they are going to release this data? How? Open source? Or will this be a
subscription service? The fact that the website is so unclear makes me think
the later.

~~~
lb1lf
-While the cynic in me thinks you are probably right, as they would no doubt mention it if the intent was to make the data freely available, I do note that the site is hosted by the BODC which is under the NOC (UK National Oceanography Centre) umbrella.

Whenever I have worked with them, they have been quite eager to ensure their
research is readily available to the interested public.

One can hope...

